# Delay in PTE score report



## Divya Dobariya (Mar 16, 2018)

Hello Guys

I am a bit worried about my PTE result. I had given a PTE Academic test on 17/3/2019 in Brisbane, Australia. Still, I didn't receive a score report. I am worried what are the reasons is being delay my score report?

Are delaying result will affect my score?

Please let me know and guide me.

thanks and regards
Divya


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am a bit worried about my PTE result. I had given a PTE Academic test on 17/3/2019 in Brisbane, Australia. Still, I didn't receive a score report. I am worried what are the reasons is being delay my score report?
> 
> ...



I dont think delay should impact your score in any way. My friend also gave the exam on 17th March (in Sydney) and he is also still waiting for the result.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am a bit worried about my PTE result. I had given a PTE Academic test on 17/3/2019 in Brisbane, Australia. Still, I didn't receive a score report. I am worried what are the reasons is being delay my score report?
> 
> ...


Divya, have a look at this link: https://pearsonpte.com/articles/how-fast-is-pte-academic/

Hope it help you!


----------



## Julyhtet (Dec 18, 2018)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am a bit worried about my PTE result. I had given a PTE Academic test on 17/3/2019 in Brisbane, Australia. Still, I didn't receive a score report. I am worried what are the reasons is being delay my score report?
> 
> ...


Do not worry. It has no impact on your score. I waited for 7 days to get my result.


----------



## adhikarikabindra85 (8 mo ago)

Divya Dobariya said:


> Hello Guys
> 
> I am a bit worried about my PTE result. I had given a PTE Academic test on 17/3/2019 in Brisbane, Australia. Still, I didn't receive a score report. I am worried what are the reasons is being delay my score report?
> 
> ...





Julyhtet said:


> Do not worry. It has no impact on your score. I waited for 7 days to get my result.


What was your score on 7th day of receiving your PTE score?


----------

